# Best Harpsichord Recording of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier Book 1



## neoshredder

Interested in what people think is the best. Also a more recent version of it would probably be a clearer recording.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I like the Masaaki Suzuki recordings, I've also listened to the recording by Gustav Leonhardt but I liked the Suzuki one more.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> Interested in what people think is the best. Also *a more recent version of it would probably be a clearer recording.*


Never go with that assumption.

For performance and sound, "the best" in this recorded work for me is still Kenneth Gilbert, 1983 (Flemish double-manual harpsichord of 1671). Beautifully remastered in 2003 for Archiv.

Another to audition is Peter Watchorn (Musica Omnia, rec. 2005). Pedal harpsichord by Hubbard & Broekman, Boston, 1990.Slightly slower tempi and deeper toned than Gilbert. :tiphat:


----------



## Draugen

Completely agree on Kenneth Gilbert. Sadly a lot of his Bach seems out of print, it's high time for a reissue of WTC!


----------



## Whistler Fred

The one I've been listening to lately is Peter Watchorn, for reasons stated in Vaneyes' post. And the recorded sound of the harpsichord is rich and full.


----------



## Vasks

I have Gary Cooper's on ASV.

I am NOT happy with them.


----------



## Guest

I know this isn't technically a harpsichord, but I really enjoy Kirkpatrick's recording on a clavichord on the Archiv label.


----------



## Bulldog

Vasks said:


> I have Gary Cooper's on ASV.
> 
> I am NOT happy with them.


I wasn't very happy with him either. The other recommendations so far are all excellent. My favorite is Glen Wilson on Teldec.


----------



## SimonNZ

As great as Kenneth Gilbert's recording is it just misses the No.1 spot which, for me, is the unjustly neglected Helmut Walcha set:










WTC Book 1 - Helmut Walcha










WTC Book 1 - Kenneth Gilbert (with scrolling score!)


----------



## Vasks

SimonNZ said:


> WTC Book 1 - Kenneth Gilbert (with scrolling score!)


A composer I know posts his works now & then as a "scrolling score" It's really cool. But with the WTC, I prefer to scroll my own score with my eyes.


----------



## SimonNZ

It occurs to me that I should have specified the second of Walcha's two sets (HMV, 1961 and Archiv, 1973). But then both are unjustly neglected, both are very strong and either would serve you well.

In fact when I get home I'm going to have to sample both to see if its really the second I prefer, and wether Kenneth Gilbert has to go into third place.


----------



## MJongo

Is this the 1961 or 1973 recording?
http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Well-Tem...F8&qid=1398085359&sr=1-4&keywords=bach+walcha

Whatever one it is, I really like it.


----------



## Bulldog

When Beausejour's BK.1 on Naxos was released I wasn't a big fan. However, his new and improved Bk. 2 really impresses me. Seems like the bass response is stronger than on Bk. 1. Anyways, I was listening to Beausejour playing my favorite preludes and fugues from Bk. 2 and totally immersed in the music. This is one I will be buying.


----------



## Albert7

Too bad Christophe Rousset didn't record this set.


----------



## Llyranor

Draugen said:


> Completely agree on Kenneth Gilbert. Sadly a lot of his Bach seems out of print, it's high time for a reissue of WTC!


Just a heads-up that that Kenneth Gilbert WTC1/2 + Art of Fugue & more is being rereleased at the end of the month! 
http://www.amazon.com/Collectors-Ke.../B00OZ1QAGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507863


----------



## Bulldog

albertfallickwang said:


> Too bad Christophe Rousset didn't record this set.


Well, he's recently recorded half of it (Bk.2) on the Aparte label.


----------



## Mandryka

In book 2 the best is probably by Gustav Leonhardt, but you'd never guess it from the standard version. To really hear what an achievement it is you need to get hold of the remastering done in Japan, released on Sacd.

Oops, sorry - just read your title properly, and there's no way to delete the post! I don't feel confident to comment on Book 1.


----------



## Selby

I'm currently debating between Kenneth Gilbert's 10-disk collectors edition and Kenneth Weiss' recent WTC.

Although the value goes to Gilbert, I have to admit I'm torn between the two.

Gilbert:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OZ1QAGS...TF8&colid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=I12SCB71AAG1TG





Weiss
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J4ZQL0U...UTF8&colid=25QCHBMOHAV52&coliid=IV5IDNSFLTF8C



















Thoughts?

It has to be Gilbert, right?


----------



## realdealblues

Another vote for Kenneth Gilbert. Top notch Harpsichord recordings with great sound to boot!


----------



## Balthazar

I am partial to Richard Egarr's recording on Harmonia Mundi. It is notable for his liberal use of rubato and, supposedly, the historically accurate temperament of his instrument. In any case, it is wonderful.










I am also keen to hear Pierre Hantaï's recording as his Goldberg Variations is fantastic.


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> I am partial to Richard Egarr's recording on Harmonia Mundi. It is notable for his liberal use of rubato and, supposedly, the historically accurate temperament of his instrument. In any case, it is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also keen to hear Pierre Hantaï's recording as his Goldberg Variations is fantastic.


Ummm..I was disappointed with Hantaï's performance of WTC Book One-too eccentric-hurky jerky tempos, over-intrusive ornamentation, etc.

I enjoyed Hantaï's Goldberg Variations, but not his WTC.

For monumentality, Gustav Leonhardt can't be beat in WTC Books One and Two.

I also recommend Kenneth Weiss in WTC Books One and Two. Pretty straightforward and not quirky. He's a former pupil of Leonhardt.


----------



## hpowders

Gustav Leonhardt's WTC Book One is the summit for me. Book Two is even better, music wise and performance wise (Leonhardt).

Kenneth Weiss is recommended for WTC Books One and Two. He was a former Leonhardt pupil and gives fine accounts.


----------



## Lord Lance

The recommendation from a Lord - I am GBE, after all; hence, Lord Lance:


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> I am partial to Richard Egarr's recording on Harmonia Mundi. It is notable for his liberal use of rubato and, supposedly, the historically accurate temperament of his instrument. In any case, it is wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also keen to hear Pierre Hantaï's recording as his Goldberg Variations is fantastic.


I haven't heard anything by him yet.


----------



## Jos

I agree with Hpowders on Gustav Leonhardt, fabulous harpsichord player.
May I also recommend another aproach by the Italian lady Chiara Massini. I don't know if she did the WTC in full and on disc, but there a many parts to be found on YT, she has her own chanel there.

Here's a tasting :


----------



## Jos

And ofcourse Landowska , I have the Goldbergs played by her on a very old elpee. It lands on my deck every now and then, when my better half is out, she is not a big fan of the harpsichord......


----------



## Albert7

Jos said:


> I agree with Hpowders on Gustav Leonhardt, fabulous harpsichord player.
> May I also recommend another aproach by the Italian lady Chiara Massini. I don't know if she did the WTC in full and on disc, but there a many parts to be found on YT, she has her own chanel there.
> 
> Here's a tasting :


This is rather awesome in fact. I am surprised that her version isn't available on iTunes. However, I got some good things. She has Goldberg Variations on iTunes right now.


----------



## Giordano

My favorite: Masaaki Suzuki

I also recently enjoyed Ottavio Dantone.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Also vote for Suzuki. Blandine Verlet gives another reading to which I turn with lot of interest recently.


----------



## Bulldog

I find most WTC recordings excellent or better. However, I have problems with Egarr and Hantai. Concerning Hantai, there are some problems with balance between upper and lower voices. Also, Hantai doesn't like to get his hands dirty, so the pieces of strong angst only register in a mild way. With Egarr, articulation is rather weak, so I consider his readings Soft Bach.


----------



## hpowders

Bulldog said:


> I find most WTC recordings excellent or better. However, I have problems with Egarr and Hantai. Concerning Hantai, there are some problems with balance between upper and lower voices. Also, Hantai doesn't like to get his hands dirty, so the pieces of strong angst only register in a mild way. With Egarr, articulation is rather weak, so I consider his readings Soft Bach.


Hantaï is a bit herky jerky for me in WTC. However his Goldberg Variations is fine.


----------



## hpowders

I only listen to Bach on harpsichord.

For me, Gustav Leonhardt and his disciple, Kenneth Weiss are the most satisfying for WTC Books One and Two.


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> Hantaï is a bit herky jerky for me in WTC. However his Goldberg Variations is fine.


Yes, both of his Goldbergs are very compelling.


----------



## starthrower




----------

